# Bock nibs



## glycerine (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm starting a new thread for this discussion because the old one is still titled "IAP nib interest" and we have since shifted out focus to Bock branded nibs.  Here's the latest of what I posted in the old thread:

Ok, I received some samples in the mail yesterday. The small nibs are the same size as the "Dayacom" branded nib that was in a jr. gent kit of mine as well as Lou's small nibs. So they will work well as replacement nibs for alot of the kits. I put one in my "daily use" pen and have been testing it out. So far, I'm impressed.
I only got samples of the type 180, I believe George asked for the 250 and will check those out for us.
I have some Bock feeds and a Bock section as well. Although the section is threaded the same as the jr. gent that I was toying with last night, the feed and section are longer than the kit's. So the way I see it, we can either use the Bock nibs alone to replace the kit nibs, or purchase the triple or quad systems for kitless work.
More to come... 

If you'd like to see the Bock logo and their nibs, look here: http://www.peter-bock.com/produkte_federn_eng.html
They can be plated in all types of platings, but the focus of my conversations with Bock has been polished steel and two-tone steel.


----------



## titan2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I'll add my interest here. It all really comes down to the final details on cost, sizes & platings. I can see the needs/wants for their steel and gold nibs. Keep us posted?

Thanks for all your work and effort in this endeavor!!!


Barney


----------



## stolicky (Apr 6, 2010)

titan2 said:


> Well, I'll add my interest here. It all really comes down to the final details on cost, sizes & platings. I can see the needs/wants for their steel and gold nibs. Keep us posted?
> 
> Thanks for all your work and effort in this endeavor!!!
> 
> ...



Same here.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 6, 2010)

i,m interested but need details


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't wait to hear more, see more, know more.


----------



## lane223 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, I'm interested also. Especially the 250 and 220 size. Kit or kitless.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link. The quad description mentions that Bock can supply matching thread tools - that sounds very interesting (great, now I have Arte Johnson's voice in my head).


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 6, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Thanks for the link. The quad description mentions that Bock can supply matching thread tools - that sounds very interesting (great, now I have Arte Johnson's voice in my head).



Are you trying to convince us that Artie is alone, or is he just the loudest at the moment?:tongue:


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 15, 2010)

Did this idea die?


----------



## philb (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds interesting, especially the direct replacement nibs for kits.

Although would be interested in price/platings etc as the others have said!

PHIL


----------



## Conard (Apr 15, 2010)

*Me too!*

I'm interested as well. 
Conard


----------



## dow (Apr 15, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Did this idea die?



I hope not.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 15, 2010)

dow said:


> I hope not.


 
No, definitely not.  George is awaiting some samples to do some "test driving" as well.  
Also, I've been preoccupied with family matters.  I actually just posted a prayer request in the "casual conversation" section about my Mom having cancer.  I'm out of town right now spending time with her and my Dad.  I'll get back to my work with the Bock nibs when I get back home and things settle down.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the triple would be useful. I don't know about the quad. 

I'm still interested in either the nib alone or the triple.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 22, 2010)

I see use for the triple but I also need info on pricing


----------



## glycerine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll have pricing info soon.  Would there be an interest in gold nibs also or mostly steel?


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 23, 2010)

Steel for now.


----------



## dow (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd have to say steel as well.  Maybe I'll buy a couple of gold nibs at some point, just to have on hand, but for now I can't justify the expense.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never owned a gold nib. I think I'd like one if it's cheap enough.


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lets see the pricing on the gold nibs and then we can decide based on our customer demand.   Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to try a gold nib but I am Cash strapped so it probably wont happen any time soon


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 23, 2010)

I will probably be using mostly steel, but there are a few projects in the works that will require a gold nib, not many mind you.


----------



## cloud (May 12, 2010)

I'd very interested, in the matching thread tool they have + the quad system with a 250 nib or a quad system with acrylic section with either 180 or 076 model nibs.

Gold bock nibs are probably going to be in the 60-70$ range if bought directly from the manufacturer.  Nibs.com sell them for 69$ for the smaller and 97 for the larger (nib only).


----------

